# anyone else haul wood in a Ford ranger?



## PLMCRZY (Nov 27, 2012)

Sunday I'm going to cut I figured I would fill the bed up,with dead oak. Was thinking about bringing a little trailer to. Anyone else load there rangers pretty good? Need to know what my limits are haha.


----------



## PEKS (Nov 27, 2012)

I am sure your Ford Ranger would be great for hauling wood..
Check your owners manual for the GVWR and stay within the limits..
If you have to make an extra trip, your safety is worth it..


----------



## stihly dan (Nov 27, 2012)

When the bumper hits the road you have reached your limit. Thats why they call it a truck.


----------



## polkat (Nov 27, 2012)

yes i do its my daily driver i got a 2000 4by and load it to the hilt haven't gauged how much it would hold but would guess a half cord maybe a little less ? i usually go after the big rounds and heft them in first the fill in the rest. i do however need rear shocks now, i put in an extra leaf in the rears and that helped a lot


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 27, 2012)

When it's running  (awaiting me to replace a blown brake line).

1/4 cord green is about it. 1/3rd if I'm really pushing things.

Not sure about out here, but if I lived a bit closer to the cities I probably could have a nice specialty business selling wood by the quarter cord for a premium for folks who just want enough wood for romance and occasional power outages / supplement cold mornings.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 27, 2012)

Dalmatian90 said:


> When it's running  (awaiting me to replace a blown brake line).
> 
> 1/4 cord green is about it. 1/3rd if I'm really pushing things.
> 
> Not sure about out here, but if I lived a bit closer to the cities I probably could have a nice specialty business selling wood by the quarter cord for a premium for folks who just want enough wood for romance and occasional power outages / supplement cold mornings.



Well I'm in Austin, Tx so that's exactly what my plan is lol. 

My truck has a bumper mounted hitch. Should I use that to haul a trailer or should I go ahead and buy a frame mounted hitch? 

sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll leave that to someone else to answer, I've never towed enough with the Ranger to have a good idea.

I would be getting concerned about stopping though...when I have a 1/3rd cord green in it you definitely know it (the way my property is laid out, I go 1/2 mile by public road from my woodlot to my house). Quarter cord I'll run down and get a grinder or go visit my mom with a load in it. And I'd be concerned you could balance the load so the truck springs are happy, and the trailer is happy, but the brakes would scream for mercy when you go to stop.

Of course, delivering to customers it should be seasoned so 1/3rd of cord may be the same weight as a 1/4th of green.


----------



## PEKS (Nov 27, 2012)

PLMCRZY said:


> Well I'm in Austin, Tx so that's exactly what my plan is lol.
> 
> My truck has a bumper mounted hitch. Should I use that to haul a trailer or should I go ahead and buy a frame mounted hitch?
> 
> sent from my galaxy tab 2



Towing a trailer full of wood - Frame Mounted Hitch..


----------



## Mac88 (Nov 27, 2012)

I can get 4 cords on my F350. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## stihly dan (Nov 27, 2012)

Now that is sayen something. Must be alot of work getten all that wood on there.


----------



## chucker (Nov 27, 2012)

View attachment 264429
heres a lite load on a 93 splash with a 4 cyl 5 speed two wheel wonder..


----------



## stihly dan (Nov 27, 2012)

chucker said:


> View attachment 264429
> heres a lite load on a 93 splash with a 4 cyl 5 speed two wheel wonder..



Thats how its done.


----------



## Mac88 (Nov 27, 2012)

stihly dan said:


> Now that is sayen something. Must be alot of work getten all that wood on there.



An 12' step ladder helps. And really long straps. I wouldn't drive far with that load. 3 cords is a lot more manageable. ;o)


----------



## stihly dan (Nov 27, 2012)

At your age, all the props. I am only 40. I can only pray to do that when I'm 50.


----------



## woodbooga (Nov 27, 2012)

1/2 cord dry was the limit, but that was with dry pine mixed in. 1/3 cord is a good benchmark.

Back when I was helping the FIL with scrap, I definitely exceeded the weight recs. I'd draw the short card and be stuck on iron before I got smart enough to travel to sites with buckets and barrells to hold lighter loads of almum. brass/bronze, and copper. But yea, they'll lug. Just take it slow and leave time and space for breaking.


----------



## CTYank (Nov 27, 2012)

No problem so far with well over 1/3 cord of just-cut red oak, on a 2011 2.3l 2wd automatic.

I do bias the load towards the front, so as to not torture the rear springs.

And ... check tire pressures beforehand. Since new, it's handled many such loads, what with the recent hurricanes and soggy snows. In excess of 30 loads, but who's counting?


----------



## woodbooga (Nov 28, 2012)

CTYank said:


> I do bias the load towards the front, so as to not torture the rear springs.



if you remember nothing more of this thread, recall the quoted above.


----------



## stumpy75 (Nov 28, 2012)

I use a 2003 Ford Explorer SportTrac, which is based on the Ranger chassis. Kind of small bed, but no problem filling it with green white ash. I pull a 22' RV with it too, but not at the same time as hauling firewood. :msp_tongue:


----------



## howellhandmade (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, that's what I've got so I haul wood with it. I put some Roadmaster helper springs on it, not so much to haul more but to reduce the wagging when full. 230k on it now, been a great little truck, good on gas. I figure what I lose in having to make an extra trip hauling wood (just for myself, I don't sell it) I gain in mid-20s mpg everywhere else I drive.


----------



## deerlakejens (Nov 28, 2012)

1990-96 Mitsubishi Mighty Max 4x4's are 1 ton trucks with a big clutch and 3.0 that gets 20 mpg. Pretty basic trucks but they can usually be found for around $2,000. I've got a 90 and a 91 and routinely haul 2500 lbs. of stone, just have to be careful when braking (downhills, wet roads, etc.). Great vehicles.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 28, 2012)

chucker said:


> View attachment 264429
> heres a lite load on a 93 splash with a 4 cyl 5 speed two wheel wonder..



Holy crap!!! How much wood is that?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chadsailors (Nov 28, 2012)

*word to the wise*

the ford ranger/ mazda b series trucks early to mid 90s (same trucks and also some f150s) have very weak leaf spring mounts on the frame. front and rear. It is very common for them to rust and weakin in a short amount of time, when this happens and there is any heavy weight added they will shear off the frame and slame into the floor of the bed. Sometimes one mount will fail. sometimes two depending on where your weight is placed. Or in my case all 4 happened to fail at the same time. It is a common enough occurance, parts stores carry the mount and the shackle kit in stock.


I got lucky to only have a 30 gun safe laid down in the bed when mine failed thankfully, not fully loaded with wood. it will bring you to a very abrupt stop as it will stretch your e-brake cables when they hit the bed. Same as if you were going 45mph and slammed your e-brake pedal to the floor. So i would make sure to at least check them if you plan on hauling with one. I wouldnt want to see the outcome if that were to happen on a busy public road. 

I do on occasion still haul with it when its what i have but i homemade some new brackets and shackles so im safe now. But i would be careful. I have a small 4x8 trailer andit works much better with that truck.


----------



## chucker (Nov 28, 2012)

PLMCRZY said:


> Holy crap!!! How much wood is that?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


it stacks out to 2/3rds cord 4'x16'x16/18" blocks... jack pine!


----------



## Jules083 (Nov 28, 2012)

chadsailors said:


> *word to the wise*
> 
> the ford ranger/ mazda b series trucks early to mid 90s (same trucks and also some f150s) have very weak leaf spring mounts on the frame. front and rear. It is very common for them to rust and weakin in a short amount of time, when this happens and there is any heavy weight added they will shear off the frame and slame into the floor of the bed. Sometimes one mount will fail. sometimes two depending on where your weight is placed. Or in my case all 4 happened to fail at the same time. It is a common enough occurance, parts stores carry the mount and the shackle kit in stock.
> 
> ...




Yep, I've changed a few of those hangers. It's a Ford thing, I helped a friend with his early 90's F-350 last summer.


Hauling with a Ranger is no big deal. The trucks are built good enough to handle a bed-load of wood pretty easily. Towing, the most I'd safely pull would probably be 3,000 or so lbs including trailer weight. Towing with a load in the bed I'd say maybe 2,000 on the trailer.


----------



## slowp (Nov 28, 2012)

View attachment 264493
View attachment 264494
View attachment 264495



The trailer is said to weigh 1400 pounds dry. That's not counting the propane tanks and water and stuff. It has trailer brakes. The six cylinder Ranger pulls it fine. I've pulled it over the mountain pass a couple of times where there is a good, steep grade. I let it slow down if there isn't much traffic. I save on gas by not "punching" it. According to THE OWNER'S MANUAL, it could pull more, a lot more. Hitch weight also matters. 

I don't try to stress it out with super heavy loads. I load it until it is full, or looks lower, and that's it. Why abuse it? The bumper sticker adds a bit of weight too. :msp_smile:

Hmmm. The picture posting method seems to have changed for the better.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 28, 2012)

only use the bumper mounted hitch if you want a deformed bumper. don't even know why they put the mounting hole in the bumper anyways. also, if you plan to haul or drag a trailer to any extent at all you should seriously consider a transmission cooler as well as the beefed up springs. it is a light truck. saying that i don't hesitate to load mine up with wood but its only a couple hundred yards from my harvest area to my processing area.


----------



## jh35 (Nov 28, 2012)

Not sure about a Ranger, but my old S-10 hauls quite a bit from the woods. I don't normally load it this heavy though, nor do I go far or fast on the road.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks guys gonna go ahead and order a draw tite frame mounted hitch. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mking7 (Nov 28, 2012)

whoa, whoa, whoa. This is AS dammit! NO, you cannot haul wood with that truck. You need a new bigger truck. F-450 or maybe a bobtail. Yep, Ford Ranger, F-250, F-550...that's a solid 3 truck plan. Then you'll need to mod each, open up the mufflers a bit and do a little port work. 


Haul wood with a Ford Ranger? You must be new around here that's not the way we do things! :msp_wink:


----------



## Stem450Husky (Nov 28, 2012)

my '87 shortbed hauls wood occasionally, having a short bed is a bummer... but hey I get 25 mpg city out of a 2.9L 5 spd 4x4, 136K on the clock.







my '06 F250 on 35's works well too, just cant get back through the woods like my ranger can.


----------



## tbow388 (Nov 28, 2012)

*I had*

I had a 98 Mazda B2500.

Would load it until the mudflaps got about 2" from the ground then start loading my trailer.

I believe I overloaded it.


----------



## audible fart (Nov 28, 2012)

Stem450Husky said:


> my '87 shortbed hauls wood occasionally, having a short bed is a bummer... but hey I get 25 mpg city out of a 2.9L 5 spd 4x4, 136K on the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That pic looks near susquehanna state parkish/ northern marylandish.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Stem450Husky (Nov 28, 2012)

audible fart said:


> That pic looks near susquehanna state parkish/ northern marylandish.:greenchainsaw:



Yup, I'm 20 mins south east of Gettysburg. Just across the Mason Dixon line. Carroll County.


----------



## audible fart (Nov 28, 2012)

Stem450Husky said:


> Yup, I'm 20 mins south east of Gettysburg. Just across the Mason Dixon line. Carroll County.



Nice area up there for maryland. I'm in baltimore county. A couple years ago i started a "who hauls with a 4 cylinder pickup" thread. A lot of people do. I have an 04 5speed tacoma 4x4 and a 6x12 trailer that serve me very well. It got a 2.7 liter 4. Damn reliable scroungemobile and fun to drive, too.


----------



## Stem450Husky (Nov 28, 2012)

audible fart said:


> Nice area up there for maryland. I'm in baltimore county. A couple years ago i started a "who hauls with a 4 cylinder pickup" thread. A lot of people do. I have an 04 5speed tacoma 4x4 and a 6x12 trailer that serve me very well. It got a 2.7 liter 4. Damn reliable scroungemobile and fun to drive, too.



I had a 98 Tacoma with the 2.7 & 5 spd in it before I got my F250. I miss that truck.

3" Body, 3" suspension, 4.10's, and 35's. Thing was a tank.


----------



## audible fart (Nov 28, 2012)

Stem450Husky said:


> I had a 98 Tacoma with the 2.7 & 5 spd in it before I got my F250. I miss that truck.
> 
> 3" Body, 3" suspension, 4.10's, and 35's. Thing was a tank.



I'd have kept that toyota.

Mine is a regular cab. I replaced my stock leaf springs with 2.5" lift skyjacker brand springs because the stock ones were arched like a frown due to my constant oak and trailer abuse of them. Had to put 2" lift spacers on the front to even it out. I probably treat it like a half ton truck but i just go slow when i do. 4cylinder trucks will probably be in ever higher demand as the gas prices skyrocket by design. I calculated over several months and my high average was 24mpg unloaded so i can't really complain.


----------



## Stem450Husky (Nov 28, 2012)

audible fart said:


> I'd have kept that toyota.
> 
> Mine is a regular cab. I replaced my stock leaf springs with 2.5" lift skyjacker brand springs because the stock ones were arched like a frown due to my constant oak and trailer abuse of them. Had to put 2" lift spacers on the front to even it out. I probably treat it like a half ton truck but i just go slow when i do. 4cylinder trucks will probably be in ever higher demand as the gas prices skyrocket by design. I calculated over several months and my high average was 24mpg unloaded so i can't really complain.



When I got mine it was 24-25 mpg average bone stock. I lifted it and still averaged 17-18 mpg's with the 35's on it mostly b/c of the 4:10 gearing. A cold air intake wake's those little motor's up too, had an AEM short ram kit on mine. The factory intake piping is very restrictive.

I had trailmaster Add-A-Leaf's in the rear, my stock springs were negatively arched, which is a typical tacoma problem. Up front I put Old Man Emu Lift coil's and the body lift was a performance accesories kit.


----------



## zogger (Nov 28, 2012)

Dalmatian90 said:


> I'll leave that to someone else to answer, I've never towed enough with the Ranger to have a good idea.
> 
> I would be getting concerned about stopping though...when I have a 1/3rd cord green in it you definitely know it (the way my property is laid out, I go 1/2 mile by public road from my woodlot to my house). Quarter cord I'll run down and get a grinder or go visit my mom with a load in it. And I'd be concerned you could balance the load so the truck springs are happy, and the trailer is happy, but the brakes would scream for mercy when you go to stop.
> 
> Of course, delivering to customers it should be seasoned so 1/3rd of cord may be the same weight as a 1/4th of green.




Ha! I remember my northeast colloquialisms!

For those who might be wondering, a "grinder" is a sub sandwich, a gyro or hero, etc.

Then for a snack, you can get a cone with jimmies...

small trucks..my old ratsun 1/2 ton, (suspensions is *very* tired, like that when I got it, added half leafs and shocks) I might sorta push 1/4 cord if I was feeling reckless. Only hauled wood a couple times in it. I really don't need to haul wood in it either... I didn't get it for mass hauling, just wanted something that could pass for a light duty truck and get great mileage, so it could be my run to town and back vehicle and not cost a mint to drive it around. I can get right at 40 MPG when I can keep it in fifth gear and not be pushing it.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 28, 2012)

My confidence is up now for sure! 

sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## Vangellis (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd say a regular load of wood on the Ranger is about 1/3 cord. I originally bought this 1996 for hauling wood but have basically switched 
over to coal, just burning wood for a few weeks at the end of burning season. I usually pick up 1000 to 1100 lbs of coal each trip.













Kevin


----------



## bcorradi (Nov 29, 2012)

IMO a 1/3 cord load of wood on a ranger is a lot.....not for the weight aspect, but for the volume. My buddy has like a 96' tacoma ext cab and without sideboards he can not haul a 1/3 cord of wood with it.


----------



## Wellsco (Nov 29, 2012)

*Wellsco*

I have a 97 Mazda B 2300/Ford Ranger, it has the 2.3 L four-cylinder engine, and is a five speed clutch. I have used it to pull firewood for the last 10 years. Notice that I say pull. I have a homemade trailer that I built that will hold three quarters of a cord when you stack the wood into the trailer. You did good by buying a frame mount hitch. That is what I use as well. The truck has 185,000 miles on it, and is still the original clutch. I have hauled on average 30 cords of firewood per year, that does not count dirt, gravel, mulch, and all the other things that have pulled with this truck. The main thing you will have to watch for is any major hills that you will have to go up or down. When you pull a lot of weight with the small truck route planning is key. You will not break any land speed records, and you will have to focus on handling but it will without a doubt pull the load and it will stop the load. The trick I have found is all about how well you maintain your vehicle, and the trailer centerline to the vehicle frame when loaded. (Example does the trailer set level with the frame when loaded or does it sag the back of the truck and trailer to look like a v?) What I also did was I put helper springs on the back axle. You'd be really surprised what these little trucks will do. You really need to learn the limits on your truck, and your driving/hauling experience, it's all about what you're comfortable with.


----------



## Henry and Wanda (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello,
The only truck that I've ever owned (and still do) is a 1990 Ford Ranger 4X4, with the 7' long bed. It has a V-6, 5-speed and has about 130,000 miles on the clock, I bought it new !!! It's name is "Brownie", he is really black, but I usually don't keep it very clean outside....so all my friends says it looks brown, hence the name !!!!! He is a hauling fool.......he is the happiest when he has a load on !!!! I have hauled a lot of firewood with Brownie and he has never let me down. Besides firewood, Brownie has hauled tons of construction lumber for all of my building over the years. He is 23 years old now and is part of the family.....I don't think that I will ever get rid of him.....if the engine ever goes, I think I'll put another one in !!!! He and I have been through a lot together in the different aspects of my life and I have a lot of fond memories !!!!! Well if you think I'm a little nutty, that's because I am......but I really love ole' Brownie !!!!!!!!



Henry and Wanda


----------



## H 2 H (Nov 29, 2012)

I use a 1990 Mazda 4 banger auto trany with over 200 k for going back and fourth to cut wood you can not carry much in it that's what bigger trucks and trailers are for 







I just carry what ever if left after the full size truck trailer cant haul


----------



## Arbonaut (Nov 29, 2012)

stihly dan said:


> When the bumper hits the road you have reached your limit. Thats why they call it a truck.



When I first started logging and doing tree work, I used to haul logs one or two at a time to the saw mill in my 1991 Ford Ranger. That made her squat. I was 19 or 20 though and would do anything for some lumber. (Especially figured Maple.)


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow alot of people have rangers!! 

I found a hitch at work it's a Ford brand but not sure what it fits. Anyway to tell without trying to put it on?


----------



## grizzly708 (Nov 29, 2012)

*4 door S10*

We are using a 2004 S10 4x4 4 door with the squatty 4.5ft box. There is a cab high 'glass topper on it as well. We are cutting just for our own use in the National forest so I go after standing dead maple for the most part 6-10" diameterish. I can fit about 1/3 face cord in at a time to completely fill it to the very top front to back. It has gotten a little iffy when we are 2 miles back on a muddy 2 track at about dark:30 I would like to do wood hauling with a bigger truck but for now this is a great little work horse! Forgot to mention, it has 248,000 miles on it and I drive it 39 miles to work and 39 home every day as well !

Bill


----------



## Wellsco (Nov 30, 2012)

*Wellsco*



PLMCRZY said:


> Wow alot of people have rangers!!
> 
> I found a hitch at work it's a Ford brand but not sure what it fits. Anyway to tell without trying to put it on?





I'm assuming you found one off of something like craigslist or on the web. If you're looking at something where you where unsure if it fits, the only way to make sure it fits is to take measurements on it. You will want to measure the width of the mounts, and the width of your frame to ensure that the mounts on the hitch are the same as your frame. The other thing you want to be aware of is the drop of the hitch to make sure that it clears your back bumper, but does not drop so far that it comes close to the ground. I purchased mine from a buddy, it is a Rease, and it was made to fit rangers and Chevy S 10's. The only other option I would have had if he would not have had one, would have been tractor supply, or buying one from U-Haul. The one I have is a class IV 2 inch receiver, it is overkill for the truck but I do not have to worry about it. It was adjustable in width, and already had the correct drop for those trucks. If you do get the Ford one, and it measures out correctly, make sure that you use grade 8 bolts, with metal plates on the top part of the frame side so that you have more surface area pinching the frame. The metal plates that came with mine were 3/16" to a 1/4" thick. 

Rigid Class IV, 2 inch Receiver Hitch R3-0471

here is one that was similar to what I have. The receiver I turned upside down when I place it into the hitch to match the correct height for my trailer. This was listed for 146.00 but there are ones that you can find cheaper to fit your truck. For the electrical harness wiring, I went to advance auto parts and picked up a trailer wiring harness adapter that plugs straight in to my taillight harness, and gives me a four pin flat connector for the trailer. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Jules083 (Nov 30, 2012)

PLMCRZY said:


> Wow alot of people have rangers!!
> 
> I found a hitch at work it's a Ford brand but not sure what it fits. Anyway to tell without trying to put it on?



Is it adjustable width?

Reason I ask is years ago I took a hitch off an 80's dodge ram charger and installed it on a 1990 F-150. Sold the F-150 and installed the hitch on a 1991 Ranger. Now the hitch is on a 1994 Ranger. No cutting or drilling involved, holes lined up every time.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 30, 2012)

Jules083 said:


> Is it adjustable width?
> 
> Reason I ask is years ago I took a hitch off an 80's dodge ram charger and installed it on a 1990 F-150. Sold the F-150 and installed the hitch on a 1991 Ranger. Now the hitch is on a 1994 Ranger. No cutting or drilling involved, holes lined up every time.



I guess it could be with a torch and welder 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 30, 2012)

Wellsco said:


> I'm assuming you found one off of something like craigslist or on the web. If you're looking at something where you where unsure if it fits, the only way to make sure it fits is to take measurements on it. You will want to measure the width of the mounts, and the width of your frame to ensure that the mounts on the hitch are the same as your frame. The other thing you want to be aware of is the drop of the hitch to make sure that it clears your back bumper, but does not drop so far that it comes close to the ground. I purchased mine from a buddy, it is a Rease, and it was made to fit rangers and Chevy S 10's. The only other option I would have had if he would not have had one, would have been tractor supply, or buying one from U-Haul. The one I have is a class IV 2 inch receiver, it is overkill for the truck but I do not have to worry about it. It was adjustable in width, and already had the correct drop for those trucks. If you do get the Ford one, and it measures out correctly, make sure that you use grade 8 bolts, with metal plates on the top part of the frame side so that you have more surface area pinching the frame. The metal plates that came with mine were 3/16" to a 1/4" thick.
> 
> Rigid Class IV, 2 inch Receiver Hitch R3-0471
> 
> here is one that was similar to what I have. The receiver I turned upside down when I place it into the hitch to match the correct height for my trailer. This was listed for 146.00 but there are ones that you can find cheaper to fit your truck. For the electrical harness wiring, I went to advance auto parts and picked up a trailer wiring harness adapter that plugs straight in to my taillight harness, and gives me a four pin flat connector for the trailer. Hope this helps some.



Hey thanks! I may just buy new. 

I also found a nice 12ft trailer for $650! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 30, 2012)

Used to haul wood with an old rusted out 1969 Barracuda when we lived in the Northwoods.

It was a great car to drive out on the lake, drill hole, situate, lift out passenger floorpan, commence fishin'.


----------



## homemade (Dec 18, 2013)

We'll if you look at my picture it shows my 96 Mazda b2300 5 spd manual. Heaped full of locust. The rear leaf spring hangers are no longer attached to the frame rails but it doesn't see the road much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reddogrunner (Dec 19, 2013)

I use my s10 2WD 4 banger to cut wood with all the time. I fure it gets about 1/4 cord in there before I worry about the thing. Just go nice and easy and no where on a "big" road. I have beefed up shocks on it. perhaps I should add another spring. Great little truck and a much lighter foot print than my big 3500. The extra trips give me a moment to snack and drink fluids and check my marriage remote control (smartphone).


----------



## naturelover (Dec 19, 2013)

I can't haul much in my Ranger...

They say on a lonely, quiet night, you can hear a Ford rust. 

I think I can hear mine in the middle of a six lane interstate.... :-/




Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jredsjeep (Dec 19, 2013)

this thread may be old but i still want to show off, i figure i have close to a cord between the truck and 4x8 trailer loaded. thats my old 2x4 3.0 ranger, my diesel F350 can do better now.


----------



## Vangellis (Dec 20, 2013)

naturelover said:


> I can't haul much in my Ranger...
> 
> They say on a lonely, quiet night, you can hear a Ford rust.
> 
> ...



I just got rid of my 1996 Ford Ranger because the frame was rusting away. 
Got a Mazda Tribute. Basically....another Ford. But I like it.



Kevin


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 20, 2013)

Had racks on my 06 ranger, would load it cab high and fill my 4*8*4 trailer up. Pulled it pretty well but did squat a little. Started using the 250 when I started selling wood.


----------



## olyman (Dec 20, 2013)

naturelover said:


> I can't haul much in my Ranger...
> 
> They say on a lonely, quiet night, you can hear a Ford rust.
> 
> ...


 the OLD saying was chevys...not Fords...


----------



## chucker (Dec 20, 2013)

olyman said:


> the OLD saying was chevys...not Fords...


lol=?? any of the makes in my neighborhood with all the salt their using these day's.... recently my 93 ranger has taken a dip in the rear end with a liter load than usually hauling.


----------



## naturelover (Dec 20, 2013)

olyman said:


> the OLD saying was chevys...not Fords...


 
Heh, I've yet to see a second gen S-10 with intact cab corners.

I need to do mine on the drivers side...


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 21, 2013)

my step dad use to roll hard in a ranger. he had a high sides on there and filled it. was a single cab long box. i've got a GM 2500hd SLT long box with a duramax and he hauled more wood in that ranger then i did in my truck without high sides. bagged the thing right out. front coil over mount ripping off the frame is what killed it. he's got the same truck as me now except his is a gasser. i was amazed at what that ranger could handle. he bought it for $100 off one of my buddies and it gave him 2 yrs of trouble free service.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 21, 2013)

My friend's old (and Father's recently acquired) '01 Ext-cab, 2.3/5-spd/2x4 ranger has definitely hauled more than a few cords as he used to help me cut often. We'd load my old '01 F-350 CC/LB SRW, 2x4 gasser (the reason it burned down) up along with the 18' trailer I was using at the time. The saws/tools and any leftovers would go in the ranger. We built wooden stakesides for it and sprayed them JD green. On more than one occasion, we probably had 1/2 cord in it dry and it did all-right. Normally it was somewhere between 1/4-1/3 cord. It still has the bumper hitch which tows a single jet-ski just fine. Dad will be installing a receiver hitch in it son however to be able to safely tow a 6'x12' trailer with it and to put a 4-way hitch with recovery hook in it for skidding smaller wood and tugging on various things. Outside of the newer 4cyl engines being throw-away motors, unlike the '98 and prior, it's a dandy little truck. My old '92 Toy 2x4 22re/5spd also hauled A LOT of wood, but didn't have the capacity that the Ranger does... They are awesome little motorized wheelbarrows.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm actually looking at buying a '90 S-10 4x4, 4.3/5-spd off of another friend to make my ultimate little wood wagon. I plan to overhaul the suspension and brakes and then either go through the 4.3 or put a smaller Isuzu Diesel in it and then make a flatbed for it. Should be a hell of a little hauler!


----------



## chucker (Dec 21, 2013)

Locust Cutter said:


> I'm actually looking at buying a '90 S-10 4x4, 4.3/5-spd off of another friend to make my ultimate little wood wagon. I plan to overhaul the suspension and brakes and then either go through the 4.3 or put a smaller Isuzu Diesel in it and then make a flatbed for it. Should be a hell of a little hauler!


?? except for one thing! it's not a ford ranger/mazda model that the op has in question....


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 21, 2013)

Of course it isn't... I wouldn't want to start at a disadvantage!!!opcorn: 
Actually if I had the money I'd do a newer Toy, ZR-2 S-10, or FX4 Ranger, all of which being a V6, 4x4, Stick to start with... Oh well.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 21, 2013)

The Dakota would be ok, but it's frankly too' close in size to a full-size truck. Plus if I wanted that size, I'd buy a nice old T-100 or the early 3/4 size Tundra... It'a hard to beat a Toy!!!


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2013)

Got the toy part right.


----------



## naturelover (Dec 21, 2013)

Well, having said what I did above, and look what I did to the poor thing... 

Brung that over some not so smooth stuff too.

Kinda overestimated what we'd cut up...


----------



## Alongshot (Dec 23, 2013)

This was from a few years ago, I think it was a nice haul of some tamarack(w.larch).


----------



## slowp (Dec 24, 2013)

The Tomato fits into the dark woods well. I don't overload it. I'm lazy and I want the pickup to last a while.


----------

